# Noir et Blanc: Teheran



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed the set. It's somewhat different from the usual urban showcase threads. 

Unfortunately I had to downsize my photos since I've recently found people snatching them, so please don't use them before asking for permission.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really impressive and very nice shots, Shapoor


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Really impressive and very nice shots, Shapoor


Thank you.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very artistic! I would never had guessed these photos are from Teheran, it looks like they are taken in some American city, especially with these cars!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

eyval great pics


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

UpDaTES PLEASE


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

now this is an awesome shot. if it weren't for the license plate this could be "any city, USA." ahh trans am love, lol


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

all american cars in iran are from the 50s 60s, they look sooo sick


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ That's not true. Classic Yank-tanks range from 1940-1990s here.



diskojoe said:


> now this is an awesome shot. if it weren't for the license plate this could be "any city, USA." ahh trans am love, lol


Thanks diskojoe. I see you like Firebirds like me!


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

i know i just said something hala jeddi nahie  i meant zaman shah in general lol


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Shapoor said:


> Thanks diskojoe. I see you like Firebirds like me!


indeed. my dad used to have a silver one with the blue bird painted on the hood. he used to have a chevelle too that was red with black racing strips. He got pulled over in it once and the cop asked him, "you know how fast you were going boy?" my dad responded, " No sir I dont. The speedometer only goes to 120."

He was clocked at 155mph!

:lol:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, very nice pictures!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

These pics are so beautiful! You really showing us the other side of Theheran.
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Once again thanks guys. Sorry I can't update the thread, I've been busy with art projects. : )


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

what happened to this marvelous thread?


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Fantastic pics :cheers:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> what happened to this marvelous thread?


Read post 16. 

But you are right, it's a marvellous thread.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

he has returned though


----------

